# Wiz Bang



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Think it will work? I, of course, must actually hit the cap to find out.

The strings are those old snap ties. Pull and POP!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Great idea. Please post results. I love this idea. Looks so fun


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I bet it would really work if you drilled a hole in the bottom side and tied another one onto it. So one would be tied on top of it and one would be tied below it to where it'd have to go boom


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

i was thinking of something similar with champagne poppers. Those should work fine.


----------



## bhsx (Feb 12, 2015)

Why am I so confused by this post? What am I looking at?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

bhsx said:


> Why am I so confused by this post? What am I looking at?


When you pull the strings, the red parts POP! like little firecrackers. Tie one end up, hit the cap and the impact pulls the string and sets it off.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

bhsx said:


> Why am I so confused by this post? What am I looking at?


they are string pops you grab a string on each side of the little red fire cracker when you pull them they explode well give a little pop so he tied on string to the bottle cap and one to the catch box when he hits the bottle cap the popper will pop


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

flipgun said:


> bhsx said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I so confused by this post? What am I looking at?
> ...


flip we answered at the same time pretty much the same thing word for word great minds think alike :king:


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

It works 50/50. Some of the poppers are duds. If i attempt a video you will have to bear with me. Pop or not I like hitting bottle caps!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

DougDynasty said:


> I bet it would really work if you drilled a hole in the bottom side and tied another one onto it. So one would be tied on top of it and one would be tied below it to where it'd have to go boom


You sharpshooters will have no problem with this, two ties would be perfect as sometimes the cap just cuts the string.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Ohhhh I like these. Used to rig em up in the olive trees to keep the sheep from eating the bark off of them. They went through a trend where they became obsessed with the stuff, and were killing the trees..

Tie one end to a branch in the canopy, and on the extended bottom string I put homemade wire "burrs". When combined with the poofy hairdoo of the rotten sheep, twas better than velcro! He[[, better than television! Didn't have one of those... Which is why booby trappin sheep was so stinkin entertaining! The poppers, along with soda cans with coins inside em, tied to same type "burr" gave those sheep their nightly exercise, and in time, saved twenty or so adult olive trees!

....WhoOooo WhoOoooo!!

Looks like they'd be great for this target application too! They're just plain handy little suckers...


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I cannot figure out the video stuff. I'm a dinosaur. Pretty sure I just deleted my one on video wiz bang hit. And uploaded five minutes of me missing and babbling. Awesome


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

First attempt at video. 



 if it's my dog, or a job site, or my kids wrestling match, or even just me missing. I apologize in advance. Whatever I managed to get here should be good for a laugh.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Close, but wrong video.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

DanG, Annie Oakley!!! Take the mic outa the ammo bin already!! Ya SickkO! I'm a steel-spankin smitty, looong time now, and a "half-stack" squakin' garage band guitar goon before that, and that plunge into the bucket o' balls had MY teeth bleeding! Sounds like you got em in the dam laundry dryer! hahahaha

The rest of the show. Now, that was pure pleasure! Really enjoyed meeting the character sooo close to the YOU I had imagined! A character, INDEED!

Yeah... You need to put in just a little more time gettin comfy with the cam, and get after some more shootin/crafting vids to share! You're a #u({!n' GEM of a familiar kind of nature, pal. I'm thinkin that metal working "Workshop" is looking like more and more of a kick in the pants, and it'd be a shame not to see it happen..

Great horrible first video! Got a big ol bloody grin on now.... Happy Easter, buddy..... and all your sweets at home.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What fun shooting!!! Do NOT knock your abilities ... you are doing very well.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Loving that video Stinger

You are one video better than I am and its nice to see that I'm not the only one who is not a crack shot like some of these snipers!!!!. Good to see old fashioned fun being had with a slingshot, Thanks for that bud you rock man

Clint


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing pleas more 
Cheers
I need to find those "string crackers"


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> DanG, Annie Oakley!!! Take the mic outa the ammo bin already!! Ya SickkO! I'm a steel-spankin smitty, looong time now, and a "half-stack" squakin' garage band guitar goon before that, and that plunge into the bucket o' balls had MY teeth bleeding! Sounds like you got em in the dam laundry dryer! hahahaha
> The rest of the show. Now, that was pure pleasure! Really enjoyed meeting the character sooo close to the YOU I had imagined! A character, INDEED!
> Yeah... You need to put in just a little more time gettin comfy with the cam, and get after some more shootin/crafting vids to share! You're a #u({!n' GEM of a familiar kind of nature, pal. I'm thinkin that metal working "Workshop" is looking like more and more of a kick in the pants, and it'd be a shame not to see it happen..
> Great horrible first video! Got a big ol bloody grin on now.... Happy Easter, buddy..... and all your sweets at home.


Ya, hulk no good at forethought. I'll send you a set of plugs before I post the next my friend! Thank you your kind words. I'll get more comfy with the camera. Less bowling balls in the washing machine, more hits!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

leon13 said:


> Thanks for showing pleas more
> Cheers
> I need to find those "string crackers"


Amazon, $15 ish bucks for 144. I think.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Charles said:


> What fun shooting!!! Do NOT knock your abilities ... you are doing very well.Cheers ... Charles


Thank you Charles. Always a kind word from you.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey my friend your doing very well..just keep after it.....AKAOldmiser


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey this is the first one I tried to post. We see a good pop on this one. Still no sharpshooter present, but I wanted you to see it work.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhhh ... more fun!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Alright!!!!Nice shooting! And a fine "Ball Boy" indeed! A bit phlegmy,it seemed... Nothin a half a shot of Robitussin wont fix...

Nice work, Gage! Nice work Pops!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Fun!!!

Volp


----------

